# Audio Driver for my 945GCNL not working . Need Help ..



## gurumurthy88 (Aug 7, 2007)

Intel 1.6 Dual core
Intel 945 GCNL
Transcend 1Gb DDR2 RAM
Windows Xp Professional Sp2

My problem is that the audio driver shows a error while installing. The Driver version on the cd is Realtek HD Audio driver R1.66. The setup proceeds almost till the end , but instead it says " Install Realtek HD Audio Driver Failure " and exits immediately.

I found a driver update on the Intel site and it was version R1.70 . Even with this driver the same error comes up. 

Any suggestions friends ?

Also i remember reading somewhere that the audio driver that comes with some of the 945 boards aren't compatible with 64 bit processors, and there was this driver update for resolving that problem . It was on that page i found this R1.70 update but even that does not work .

Thanks in advance .. 

Also


----------



## Nithin (Aug 12, 2007)

mr.gurumurthy,
                      try this out......  

                            once u uninstall all ur drivers either from control pannel or device manager,its better to do it from control pannel especially the PCI drivers as they are linked to audio drivers and reinstal the drivers perfectly.This works up to 99% as i have faced the same problem with the same mother board.
                             all the best


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 13, 2007)

By any chance i missed to install Windows HD autio update patch, *support.microsoft.com/kb/888111
and may need this too, *support.microsoft.com/kb/935448


----------



## senthilje (Oct 23, 2007)

I too bought a 945 GCNL board. I have downloaded and installed the BIOS update, Chipset update and HD RealTek Audio Driver update from Intel site. I have ran all the batches from Microsoft mentioned in forums. But still the Audio driver is not getting installed. I get an error message tellling "Install Realtek HD Audio Failed !!!". Please help me. If anybody have any customer care email id of Intel, please send it to me.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 23, 2007)

First thing:
Don't use a hacked version of windows XP.

2) Make sure you have atleast SP2 installed.If possible update your windows XP.
3) Download correct driver of sound card.
4) Uninstall previous installed sound driver and chipset driver.
5) Install chipset driver first and than sound card driver.

After all let me mention a very important thing:
Intel 945 board has problem with its sound card. I have spent 1 complete day on my friend system solving sound issue.Finally I was able to solve his problem.

The best solution is:
Get a low end sound card, techcom or inter (worth Rs. 500/-).
It will give much better performance.


----------



## senthilje (Oct 29, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> First thing:
> Don't use a hacked version of windows XP.
> 
> 2) Make sure you have atleast SP2 installed.If possible update your windows XP.
> ...



I had uninstalled the audio driver. Then I updated the BIOS. After that I updated the chipset. Then I ran the Audio driver update. I am having the same problem.


----------



## gurumurthy88 (Oct 30, 2007)

This is the thread starter posting again, i'm sorry i wasn't able to update the status of my problem till now. 

My problem was solved. Try this out and let me know whether this works for you.

When you start installing the audio driver for the first time, the installer proceeds till about 90% and stops, then the windows ' New Hardware found' wizard comes up, generally people tend to continue with that window and use the new hardware found wizard. But instead just minimize that and wait till the audio driver installation gets finished.

My assumption is that when you use the new hardware found wizard to run, other unnecessary drivers from the cd are installed which blocks the actual driver.

This is just an observation, i might be totally wrong. But this certainly worked for me. I've reinstalled xp a couple of times after that and on both occasions it worked fine.

Try this out and let me know.

And BTW i don't think its a problem cos of hacked xp or a virus as sugegsted by some other posts. Cos i use original xp home sp 2. ..

Cheers ..


----------



## arvi87 (May 31, 2008)

thnx a ton ppl!! i had tht same problem when i installed my new xp.. i think the 945 series has a problem with the sound card.. like sum1 said buying out a new sound card will fix the problem for sure.. but this problem can be fixed even without tht.. first uninstall all the drivers.. do this from the control panel.. then while installin the drivers again from the cd.. installation wizards will pop sayin they have recognized new hardware.. jus ignore them and let this installation get over.. then use te installation wizards.. that will make it work.. feel fre to post again in case u ppl have any problems..


----------

